# Abizeitung Titelblatt - mir gehen die Ideen aus



## SunnyLilly (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle,

 wie ihr am Betreff schon sehen könnt, versuche ich zurzeit vergeblich, ein vernünftiges Titelblatt für unsere Abizeitung zu basteln... Ich hab ja schon viele Ideen eingebracht und teilweise auch grob umgesetzt, wegen der Vorstellung, wies mal werden soll. Aber die Redaktion blieb größtenteils meinungslos bis abweisend 
  Sind meine Entwürfe wirklich so schlimm? Hab mal mehr oder weniger fertige angehängt. 
  Ich hatte auch noch andere Ideen: 

 1. was mit dem Filmplakat von "Dead Poets Society" bzw. "Club der toten Dichter". Dafür müsste man natürlich bissel umtexten, aber mir will dazu nix originelles einfallen...

  2. Irgendwas in der Art "Missionone ABI 05" das hab ich jetzt aber schon als Vorschlag fürs Abishirt abgegeben... das wär der Redaktion wohl eh zu "schlicht" gewesen...

 3. nicht ganz meine Idee... "Abrechnung einer Klassengesellschaft" als Text, dazu fehlt mir aber ne Idee, wie ich den Rest gestalten soll...

 Könnt ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen? Ich bin dankbar für jede Kritik, Ideen, wie man meine Ansätze vervollständigen könnte und natürlich auch für ganz neue Ideen!
  Ein paar in der Redaktion hätten gern ein "Bild" (<- ja, diese unaussprechliche Klatschzeitung) Titelblatt. Aber mal abgesehen davon, dass ich total dagegen bin, käme es nirgends gut an (die ham unsre Schule ma ganz schön durch den Kakao gezogen...) 
 Wenn ich keinen guten Vorschlag liefere, setzt sich das am Ende noch durch, weil so viele einfach keine Meinung dazu haben oder net wissen, was überhaupt möglich ist...

  Schon mal DANKE an alle Antworter!


----------



## Kerke (9. Dezember 2004)

Halli Hallo,
also ich finde den Ebay Entwurf gar nicht so verkehrt!
Da kann man doch ne schöne *Auktionsgeschichte* draus machen.
Wie zB die Lehrer über die Jahre hinweg ihr Wissen versteigert haben... zu mehr oder minder überteuerten *Preisen* infolge von Nachsitzen etc... da kann man sich doch Klasse Sachen einfallen lassen.
Und so ganz nebenbei kann man dann bei der Abschlußparty passend zum Thema einige *Fundstücke* versteigern!
zB Kuli vom Lehrer, oder Telefonbuch.... oder Einträge oder was weiß ich, Dinge die man den Lehrern in der übrigen Zeit eben abhanden kommen lässt....

Also ich finde da ist was draus zu machen.

LG
Ina *kerke*


----------



## Supikaddi (9. Dezember 2004)

Öh, ich finde letzteres net schlecht. Daraus könnte man auch ne Menge machen. Denn ist eben nicht Neo der Held, sondern Abi. 

Grüßle Kaddi


----------



## Consti (10. Dezember 2004)

Also ich finde die Idee von Kerke echt klasse - wäre mal wirklich was neues (zumindest bei uns an der Schule).

Finde aber, dass mit dem Thema noch an dem Cover rumschrauben musst, es ist irgendwie noch ein wenig "schlicht" zur Zeit.
Und die Buchstaben sind zzt ein wenig Pixelig - hoffe, dass es beim Druck anders sein wird *g*!"!


----------



## Anna2202 (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab für unsere Abizeitung auch ein Titelbild gemacht, allerdings war das sehr viel Gruppenarbeit. 

Wir waren so 10 Leute und haben zusammen Ideen gesammelt. Und die beste haben wir dann genommen.

Bei uns an der Schule macht der 11er Jahrgang immer die Faschingsveranstaltung. Wir hatten damals das Thema "Comics". Das haben wir wieder aufgegriffen und Pinky und Brain  auf das Titelblatt getan. Außerdem noch den Spruch "Heute das Abi und morgen die ganze Welt!" . 

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn die Leute was vernünftiges haben wollen, sollten sie ruhig mit machen. Alles auf eine Person zu schieben ist blöd. Und vielleicht habt ihr ja auch sowas ähnliches in eurer Schulzeit gehabt, auf das ihr zurückgreifen könnt.

Lg, Anna


----------



## SunnyLilly (10. Dezember 2004)

hallo nochmal!

 @ Kerke: echt supi die idee! leider ist unsere Redaktion net für die Planung vom Abiball usw. zuständig, aber ich werd auf jeden Fall ma mit der restlichen Abi-orga reden! danke 

  @ Supikaddi: tja, mein Favorit is das auch, aber meiner Redaktion zu schlicht...

  @ Consti: ja das pixelige is nur wegen umwandeln und so, damits hier halbwegs reingeht  Aber zu schlicht find ichs auch noch... hab leider keine Ideen, was ich drunter basteln soll... ich dacht an klitzekleine Fotos von der Schule, die fast den ganzen Hintergrund füllen...?

  @ Anna2202: tja, eigentlich wollte unser Layouter noch mitbasteln, aber der hat jetzt keine Zeit für gar nix mehr... 
 Und das Thema Comics hatten wir dummerweise schon letztes Jahr (der Spruch is echt super!) Dieses jahr isses "Mode und Musik"... aber das Titelblatt muss nicht zwingend dazu passen...


----------



## Consti (10. Dezember 2004)

Macht doch eine Fake-Ebay-Seite rein mit Sofort-Kaufen angebot:

Abi für 1 Euro oder so - dann ändert ihr die Zahl der vorhandenen Abis in Vorhande Produkte (oder wie das auch gleich heisst um) und dann habt ihr doch schon was nettes


----------



## Ina04 (11. Dezember 2004)

Also die Idee mit ebay finde ich super. Nur ich würde auf keinen Fall Die ganze Titelseite mit Fotos vollklatschen. Solche Collagen, wo man die ganze Schule zeigt, und so viel wie möglich draufkriegen will ist immer schrecklich. "Mut zur freien Fläche" sage ich da!


----------



## maShine (14. Dezember 2004)

Die Idee mit eBay gabs aber auch schon 100x also evt. nicht so orginell. Aber ist halt auch schwer etwas Einzigartiges zu finden, wenn man sich nur umschaut, was es schon alles gab.


----------

